# Diet changes to reduce inflammation....



## Gadawg (May 15, 2019)

Ok, so Im a chronic investigator.  I read and podcast daily on tons of subjects but Ive been on a driven path recently to cure my lifelong depression and anxiety problems. 

Here is what Ive come up with:
The MAJORITY of all American health problems are lifestyle caused.  In reading on the remaining hunter gatherer societies it is clear that even the disorders we accept as age related inevitabilities like cancer, heart disease, alzheimers, dementia, etc are typically lifestyle issues.  Most of these people dont even have words for "depression".  It just doesnt exist.  

What I can gather is that most of this relates to gut health, inflammation, and chemicals we ingest.  I was a pretty big drinker of diet soda until 3 days ago when I read all the studies on how truly horrendous aspartame is for everything.  

So my plan is to keep cutting shit out of my diet until I see changes in my brain chemistry.  

Have any of you seen benefit from removing anything from your diet?  For some people it is gluten, some dairy, often sugar, etc.  Im no longer willing to accept that this is something to "cope with" because I do not believe it is a biologically normal phenomenon.  

Otherwise I practice cognitive behavior therapy, lots of cardio, and supplement with cannabis, all of which is remarkably beneficial but doesnt get me to "normal".

As always, thanks for any input


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 15, 2019)

Its weird, TRT causes me anxiety. I dont want to stop it, it makes me feel great other than that. But anxiety does suck.
It came on before TRT though when I was on statins, never had it before statins. Im off of them, but I notice on shot-day, anxiety is back.

Good luck w/ your health, seem to be on the right path, and yes, all soda is poison (specially diet).


----------



## Straight30weight (May 15, 2019)

What’s your definition of normal?


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2019)

You have to believe that ingesting/being exposed to all these chemicals has to be bad for our bodies. They're foreign to our bodies.


----------



## Gadawg (May 15, 2019)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Its weird, TRT causes me anxiety. I dont want to stop it, it makes me feel great other than that. But anxiety does suck.
> It came on before TRT though when I was on statins, never had it before statins. Im off of them, but I notice on shot-day, anxiety is back.
> 
> Good luck w/ your health, seem to be on the right path, and yes, all soda is poison (specially diet).




TRT did wonders for me in that sense


----------



## Gadawg (May 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> What’s your definition of normal?



Well, my life is pretty well otherwise perfect.  Great wife and kid, job I dont always hate, lotta passions, etc, so I should be happy most of the time but Im still very often anxious, stressed, angry, etc.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Well, my life is pretty well otherwise perfect.  Great wife and kid, job I dont always hate, lotta passions, etc, so I should be happy most of the time but Im still very often anxious, stressed, angry, etc.


Shit man, I think what youre describing IS normal. I have a ton of good in my life, and I have the same issues. Isn’t that just life?


----------



## bigdog (May 15, 2019)

caffeine reduction helped my anxiety issues a good bit.


----------



## Gadawg (May 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Shit man, I think what you’ll do describing IS normal. I have a ton of good in my life, and I have the same issues. Isn’t that just life?



Not the life I want anymore.  The whole point is to enjoy it until the computer gets powered down


----------



## Straight30weight (May 15, 2019)

I hope you find what you’re after.


----------



## hulksmash (May 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Ok, so Im a chronic investigator.  I read and podcast daily on tons of subjects but Ive been on a driven path recently to cure my lifelong depression and anxiety problems.
> 
> Here is what Ive come up with:
> The MAJORITY of all American health problems are lifestyle caused.  In reading on the remaining hunter gatherer societies it is clear that even the disorders we accept as age related inevitabilities like cancer, heart disease, alzheimers, dementia, etc are typically lifestyle issues.  Most of these people dont even have words for "depression".  It just doesnt exist.
> ...



Removing *every single thing except for meat* and fasting made me feel like a kid again: endless energy, full of happiness, proper sleep behavior, etc.

*Plants and grains are filled with harmful and pernicious things like phytates, oxalates, phytic acid, enzyme inhibitor, phytoestrogen, lectin, and more.*

Meat-only diet and fasting is great for health. However, I believe *a meat only diet should be done in temporary cycles*. Also, if you fast, then you must *only allow water*. You can't call it a "fast" if you ingest anything besides water!

Fasting for 72 hours has been proven to *reset your entire immune system*-wiping out old/damaged cells and restoring the immune system with new cells.


The only dilemma with both is a person's willpower. Our society has made us believe our bodies can't handle fasting and eating only meat. Well, it can. Easily. It all depends on your will power.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 15, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Removing *every single thing except for meat* and fasting made me feel like a kid again: endless energy, full of happiness, proper sleep behavior, etc.
> 
> *Plants and grains are filled with harmful and pernicious things like phytates, oxalates, phytic acid, enzyme inhibitor, phytoestrogen, lectin, and more.*
> 
> ...


If it can be easily done, why only done in temporary cycles? (This is a real question, I’m genuinely curious)


----------



## hulksmash (May 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Not the life I want anymore.  The whole point is to enjoy it until the computer gets powered down



You need to live off-grid like I did. I understand most can't pack up and go live on a wolf sanctuary lol

You _can_ set aside specific times to be off-grid as much as possible and spend that time socializing and doing activities you wish to do.

Loss of earned gratification and socializing without tech (like smartphones) is a huge factor that has led to humans being more depressed, unhappy, more anxious, etc *even though in our modern society we have everything at our fingertips and we "instantly" recieve what we desire*.


----------



## Jin (May 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Shit man, I think what youre describing IS normal. I have a ton of good in my life, and I have the same issues. Isn’t that just life?



doesn't have to be. We’ve had our conversations 



Gadawg said:


> Not the life I want anymore.  The whole point is to enjoy it until the computer gets powered down



Is that the point?

I’ve never been successful at achieving peace, gratitude and joy in life by pursuing pleasure/enjoyment as a primary goal. 

For me True contentment and love of life is a byproduct of living a spiritual/mindful life. 

I wouldn’t be looking at diet for your answer. I think you already know that though.


----------



## hulksmash (May 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> If it can be easily done, why only done in temporary cycles? (This is a real question, I’m genuinely curious)



Simple.

Humans always desire to belong in a group, like vegans. People who advocate the meat-only diet claim plants and grains lead to an unhealthy life and early death. Vegans do the same, but opposite claims.

Life is never black and white. It's grey. A healthy diet is a mix of food.

Continously eating only meat is as unhealthy as continuously eating plants/grain. No one will make me believe ANY ludicrous, black/white claims.

Thus, meat-only diet should be in cycles. I highly doubt staying on exclusive diets is the answer to a long, healthy life.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2019)

I think you should evaluate your sources of information more critically gadawg. Most of what you are talking about sounds like pseudoscience off a mommy Facebook page. 

A colon cleanse isn't gonna help your anxiety. I can't tell you what will, but for sure, it's not "gut health" whatever that means.


----------



## Gadawg (May 15, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You need to live off-grid like I did. I understand most can't pack up and go live on a wolf sanctuary lol
> 
> You _can_ set aside specific times to be off-grid as much as possible and spend that time socializing and doing activities you wish to do.
> 
> Loss of earned gratification and socializing without tech (like smartphones) is a huge factor that has led to humans being more depressed, unhappy, more anxious, etc *even though in our modern society we have everything at our fingertips and we "instantly" recieve what we desire*.



I live like that way more than most.  I spend about 50 nights a year at my cabin in the mtns and spend most all of those days way out in the woods.  It does help but that's a necessity for me.  I couldnt survive without it


----------



## Gadawg (May 15, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think you should evaluate your sources of information more critically gadawg. Most of what you are talking about sounds like pseudoscience off a mommy Facebook page.
> 
> A colon cleanse isn't gonna help your anxiety. I can't tell you what will, but for sure, it's not "gut health" whatever that means.



Seratonin levels are directly linked with inflammatory processes in the body.  It's not pseudoscience.


----------



## Gadawg (May 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> doesn't have to be. We’ve had our conversations
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes for sure, but our reality is directly linked to what our brains allow us to feel and, of course, the machine is only as efficient as what you feed it


----------



## Gadawg (May 16, 2019)

Just ponder this for a second, because American Government's main loyalty is to big corporations and not the best interest of its citizens, every time you eat any products made of wheat or soy or corn (basically everything now including meat) you are taking a big ole bite of roundup.  Imagine the total body implications of that.  It's not just lymphoma that that causes.  

When I read the studies linking aspartame to a myriad of health issues (depression being one of the biggest) I was disgusted.  

All of these things have impacts, which is why Im experimenting with my diet to see what affects what.


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Just ponder this for a second, because American Government's main loyalty is to big corporations and not the best interest of its citizens, every time you eat any products made of wheat or soy or corn (basically everything now including meat) you are taking a big ole bite of roundup.  Imagine the total body implications of that.  It's not just lymphoma that that causes.
> 
> When I read the studies linking aspartame to a myriad of health issues (depression being one of the biggest) I was disgusted.
> 
> All of these things have impacts, which is why Im experimenting with my diet to see what affects what.



Agree. 

Just look at “The Food Pyramid”. Anyone with half a brain can figure out who paid off the FDA. 

And as diet experts we know the American public is being “fed” a load of bullshit. 

I think what you you are doing is great. I’m just not sure it’s the cause of some of your unsettled feeling. 

I’d be happy if it were and you could just solve the issue, however


----------



## hulksmash (May 16, 2019)

I was a farmhamd, and spraying was one of my main jobs. Spraying=pesticides, herbicides, and insecticides.

Round-Up is nothing; it cant even kill pigweed no more.

I sprayed a mix of Round-Up, Gramoxone, and Atrazine. I had to tell others the ratios of the mix if they were gonna be spraying anything.

Ya'll now have a little insight into farming. Yes, ALL dietary recommendations exist to aid Big Agri, Dairy, and other farming bramches.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Seratonin levels are directly linked with inflammatory processes in the body.  It's not pseudoscience.



It definitely is pseudoscience. 



Gadawg said:


> Just ponder this for a second, because American Government's main loyalty is to big corporations and not the best interest of its citizens, every time you eat any products made of wheat or soy or corn (basically everything now including meat) you are taking a big ole bite of roundup.  Imagine the total body implications of that.  It's not just lymphoma that that causes.
> 
> When I read the studies linking aspartame to a myriad of health issues (depression being one of the biggest) I was disgusted.
> 
> All of these things have impacts, which is why Im experimenting with my diet to see what affects what.



The entire American governments loyalty is not to big corporations. The American government isn't one thing. Congress? Sure they are addicted to money. 

The evidence that round up is dangerous is dubious as ****. Court cases don't settle science and there is little evidence if any that the active ingredient in round up is making us sick. 

Things like round up help contain food costs by making farming cheaper.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2019)

Jin said:


> Agree.
> 
> Just look at “The Food Pyramid”. Anyone with half a brain can figure out who paid off the FDA.
> 
> ...



FDA is an independent agency under HHS. USDA puts together the American dietary guidelines and it's a somewhat transparent process. Meaning you can see all of the documents coca cola and conagra et al send to them for consideration. And the pyramid is no longer in use. That's just FYI.

I agree with Jin gadawg, in that gaining significant control over your diet is awesome and you should do it. But you are going into this with the idea that this truly is the root of depression for you. Aspartame isn't causing your depression bro. You simply have a void in your life that needs filling. And I don't mean the kind of void that FD wants to fill. 

Just my .02 but it's cause I give a shit and think you should give this more critical thought.


----------



## Gadawg (May 16, 2019)

Im positive there is something physiological.  Depression/anxiety runs in a straight genetic line down my dad's side.  These are people in all walks of life, some with deep rooted religious beliefs, etc.  Something in the way we eat or live influences genetic predispositions and that's what I aim to find.  I think it's kind of crazy that you guys are doubting that diet affects mental processes and hormone levels.  Im not sure where that comes from but it's a strange argument that's being made.  Humans havent evolved in any real way for 40k years.  Our bodies and minds were not meant for this world and the food we eat is a load of foreign shit.


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2019)

Nobody is doubting diet affects mental processes and hormone levels. That’s scientific fact. 

I am 100% for you eating the best diet possible for your genetic predispositions. 

And I’ve already stated that I hope it fixes your issues. 

I have a different opinion on the cause of your discomfort that I believe is valid. 

I hope you prove me wrong. It’d be an easier fix. 

This isnt about my theory vs your theory. This is about POB and I caring for you in the way we feel is most loving and genuine from our specific life experiences. 

Good luck


----------



## snake (May 16, 2019)

Gadawg, I am a sponge when it comes to the information that you're getting but you have to learn where the slant is and what will really work. The only way to know something is going to do the job is to try it. Assuming something is within reason, anyone that says something is BS without giving it a shot has not completed the process. Seriously, where's the harm in modifying your diet slightly.

When it comes to some long term illnesses that may be triggered by diet, my jury is still out. The bottom line is we were not designed to last forever.

You mentioned some struggles with depression and anxiety. Everyone is different with these things but I will tell you I had some struggles with feeling depressed. I never sought professional help so I can't say it was actually a medical condition but I know how I felt. 

Here's what I leaned on my own and this is my personal perspective and only related to me. From a young age, I was told if you do the right thing, you will be rewarded. I followed the rules, did all the right things and waited for all these good things to happen to the perfect life I naively thought I was going to get. 

Then reality hit me. Life is not far, bad things happen to good people and not all of your invested efforts pay off. I still struggle with my expectations but have learned that some things are out of my control. I'm just going to play the cards the Good Lord dealt me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 16, 2019)

Run the tb12 diet plan lol


----------



## BrotherJ (May 16, 2019)

snake said:


> Here's what I leaned on my own and this is my personal perspective and only related to me. From a young age, I was told if you do the right thing, you will be rewarded. I followed the rules, did all the right things and waited for all these good things to happen to the perfect life I naively thought I was going to get.



Man, this so much - went through pretty much the same realizations/messages growing up. Family was super religious so my perspective was if you follow XYZ rules you'll be a good person, good things will happen, etc...then none of that shit panned out and had to learn that shit happens randomly, sometimes with no amount of control you can have over it.


----------



## Gadawg (May 16, 2019)

Jin said:


> Nobody is doubting diet affects mental processes and hormone levels. That’s scientific fact.
> 
> I am 100% for you eating the best diet possible for your genetic predispositions.
> 
> ...




I dont know that it's any one thing but Im approaching it from every angle as I do not believe this is natural or normal.  I practice the things you speak of consistently also. Hell, statistically the most successful treatment for depression by far is cardio.  But I cant do any more of that.  Lol


----------



## Gadawg (May 16, 2019)

snake said:


> Gadawg, I am a sponge when it comes to the information that you're getting but you have to learn where the slant is and what will really work. The only way to know something is going to do the job is to try it. Assuming something is within reason, anyone that says something is BS without giving it a shot has not completed the process. Seriously, where's the harm in modifying your diet slightly.
> 
> When it comes to some long term illnesses that may be triggered by diet, my jury is still out. The bottom line is we were not designed to last forever.
> 
> ...



Appreciate your input as well Snake!


----------



## hulksmash (May 16, 2019)

Honestly, all you make the same error that everyone makes:

Ignoring the overabundance of chemicals.

Your skillet? Enjoy eating micro-flakes of teflon (non stick component), which was proven to be deletrious to health in court cases.

Your AAS? Enjoy all those heavy metals which is impossible to avoid because of the source is China.

Your water? Better use heavy duty filters for even bottled water.

Your food? Impossible to avoid all of the chemicals or even know what chemicals you ingest.

Sadly, only 1 thing can be done: pray that you have the genetics to live a long time.

*Genes are the alpha and omega to a long life*; people that live past 100 or 110 years never eat any special diets or do any special amount of exercise.


----------



## snake (May 16, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> Man, this so much - went through pretty much the same realizations/messages growing up. Family was super religious so my perspective was if you follow XYZ rules you'll be a good person, good things will happen, etc...then none of that shit panned out and had to learn that shit happens randomly, sometimes with no amount of control you can have over it.



Yeah a lot  of it seems to be set up by religion. My family was always the good church going kinda people and we still are but damn, can they be a little more realistic about life?


----------



## hulksmash (May 16, 2019)

snake said:


> Yeah a lot  of it seems to be set up by religion. My family was always the good church going kinda people and we still are but damn, can they be a little more realistic about life?



With your family, I believe it's necessary to do what I did. What I did was..wait, first the setup: The catalyst was become aware of existential philosophy at 16 and learning every detail of existentialism.

*I want to know about everything* that exists in reality. Knowing "everything" includes knowing every single detail about every single thing. I am aware I have a limit to have much knowledge I can hold. *I am addicted to power*; ergo I am an addict for knowledge.

I was raised in a quasi-strict Christian household. At 16, upon completely learning all details of existentialism, I became an atheist. *My purpose was to destroy all aspects of religion, using logic, paradoxes, and science.* A few years later, I learned every detail of _operant_ and _classical_ conditioning. 

I realized my parents and others are nothing but a product of conditioning since leaving the womb. You stated "..can they be more realistic about life", and that answer is no. Your family, like all other people, are nothing more than a *conditioned response to stimuli in the form of Homo Sapien body.*

I became a Christian again, too. Why? I realized that I can believe something that defies logic and it not be a problem. I also chose to consider some events as "evidence" for the existence of Judeo-Christian God. I admit the "evidence" is also illogical, possibly easily explained, and are paradoxes. 

Existentialism caused an enlightening, fun journey that has yet to end.


----------



## hulksmash (May 16, 2019)

I also admit the true reality that humans are only conditioned responses to stimuli in a body *contradicts* "free will".

It's a paradox that I've chosen to simply ignore. As aforementioned, I choose to hold my religious beliefs, regardless of their lack of logic.


----------



## snake (May 16, 2019)

Damn, didn't want this get all religious, just pointing out my upbringing that formed my expectations.

I do find that it's okay to expect more from myself and less from others; it helps me cope with the ultimate letdown. I give more then I receive and I'm just fine with that.


----------



## snake (May 16, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> As aforementioned, I choose to hold my religious beliefs, regardless of their lack of logic.



It's called "Faith"


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Im positive there is something physiological.  Depression/anxiety runs in a straight genetic line down my dad's side.  These are people in all walks of life, some with deep rooted religious beliefs, etc.  Something in the way we eat or live influences genetic predispositions and that's what I aim to find.  I think it's kind of crazy that you guys are doubting that diet affects mental processes and hormone levels.  Im not sure where that comes from but it's a strange argument that's being made.  Humans havent evolved in any real way for 40k years.  Our bodies and minds were not meant for this world and the food we eat is a load of foreign shit.



I think it's strange that you say it's genetic but say it's also food in the same paragraph. 

Again

Go ahead and tidy up the diet. Maybe you will look or feel better.

But it won't overcome learned behavior, trauma informed conditions, spiritual voids, chemical imbalances etc...

You mentioned cardio as a treatment for depression earlier and even that is not quite right. Treatment? Sure. Cure? **** no.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 16, 2019)

This whole thread could use a good cleanse


----------



## automatondan (May 16, 2019)

When I limit my daily intake of trenbologny sandwiches, it seems to help my sense of well-being and reduce my anxiety. But they are delicious.


----------



## automatondan (May 16, 2019)

In all seriousness, I have mixed feelings and see points on both sides of opinion, but I say go for it. You may know this already, but if you are looking to reduce inflammation, the best way (diet-wise) is to do IM and keto. I'm not sure it will "fix" your problem, but I'm sure it could help you feel better... Either way, the health benefits alone of reducing inflammation are huge, so go for it.


----------



## Gadawg (May 17, 2019)

Thanks to everyone responding.  This is all a process and it's about refusing to be satisfied with coping.  Im better than Ive been in years probably but I want more.  Ive spoken with Jin quite a bit on the subject and we are definitely on the same page.  Im just looking for an attack from every angle.  Drinking coffee and matcha tea instead of diet bullshit and noticing some differences from that already.  Throat feels better and energy crashes in the afternoon have been gone.


----------



## Gadawg (May 22, 2019)

Alright so Im about ten days in now.  So far I have completely removed diet soda but also taken steps to remove as much inflammatory shit as possible (processed foods, vegetable oil, soy, sugar, etc) and drastically increased antioxidants and omega 3s (9 caps fish oil daily, olive oil, berries, veggies, avocado, etc).  

It's very early to determine how this is affecting mental state as depression is the single most susceptible condition to the placebo affect but so far I feel much much better.  I cant remember the last situation I felt the familiar panic trigger, but Im also sleeping better, and my brain feels way sharper.  

Physically, I now have zero energy crashes during the day and my face is not all puffy like before.  Ive kinda always carried that dbol look but its gone as is the redness.  

If this continues, Ill likely go full paleo as well as add one day per week of Intermittent Fasting.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2019)

Glad you're feeling better, hope it gets even better as you go forward.

I know there's different definitions of paleo, and I tried a pretty strict version of it a few years back, basically just meat, fruit, and nuts, good oils. No potatoes, rice, oats, etc.. 

Anyway, my energy level was ZERO whenever I tried to do anything intense. Felt great otherwise though. Added those carb sources back in, and everything was good again.


----------



## Gadawg (May 22, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Glad you're feeling better, hope it gets even better as you go forward.
> 
> I know there's different definitions of paleo, and I tried a pretty strict version of it a few years back, basically just meat, fruit, and nuts, good oils. No potatoes, rice, oats, etc..
> 
> Anyway, my energy level was ZERO whenever I tried to do anything intense. Felt great otherwise though. Added those carb sources back in, and everything was good again.




Potatos and white rice are fine.  It's not low carb.  But lots of people make it into that


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Potatos and white rice are fine.  It's not low carb.  But lots of people make it into that



Yeah, I made that mistake. It would've been perfectly fine if there was no intense exercise involved, but you find out REALLY quickly that fats can't keep up with energy demands. You don't have that top gear.


----------



## Gadawg (May 22, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, I made that mistake. It would've been perfectly fine if there was no intense exercise involved, but you find out REALLY quickly that fats can't keep up with energy demands. You don't have that top gear.




Yeah, Im the same way.  Extremely physically active so low carb doesnt work for very long


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 11, 2019)

Feeling mentally the best I have since before I can honestly remember.  Supplementing with a high dose of quality fish oil, magnesium, and NAC daily.  Im not paleo but Im 80 percent there and zero aspartame.  My diet is now hugely focused on antioxidants of all kinds. Very little processed anything at all.


----------



## Tx045 (Jun 11, 2019)

I have dealt with depression and anxiety all my life, at different times, and different levels of both.  I can tell you that if you've ever truly been affected by it then you'll know it's real.

Over the past 8 months I've basically had to quit a job that most would kill for and admit myself into an intensive outpatient program for about 6 months.

I can tell you that if you are genetically predisposed to it there's no diet in the world that can single handedly cure it. It does help, as I am healthier than about 95% of the people my age as far as diet and exercise. True recovery is a multi faceted approach. There is no one thing that can cure it. As far as not wanting to just cope with it and be fully cured, if it's truly in your DNA then managing it and learning to live with and make peace with it is about the best thing you can do.

There is no doubt inflammation plays a role in it but there is so much more involved. In my case, stress levels and not dealing with the problems or dealing with them in the wrong way were the cause of this worst episode I've ever dealt with. I've been thru low points "depressions" at different times in life but never anything like this. It has been a different animal. It hurt so bad all I wanted to do was die and even kill myself. The pain and anxiety was that unbearable/unending for months at a time. Diet ultimately had zero to do with it.  I ran through serious trauma and problems for decades not dealing with them thinking they'd go away.  It eventually caught up in the worst way.

So if you're truly affected by it genetically, externally or both, learn everything you can to help manage it...including diet


----------



## Tx045 (Jun 11, 2019)

I have dealt with depression and anxiety all my life, at different times, and different levels of both.  I can tell you that if you've ever truly been affected by it then you'll know it's real.

Over the past 8 months I've basically had to quit a job that most would kill for and admit myself into an intensive outpatient program for about 6 months.

I can tell you that if you are genetically predisposed to it there's no diet in the world that can single handedly cure it. It does help, as I am healthier than about 95% of the people my age as far as diet and exercise. True recovery is a multi faceted approach. There is no one thing that can cure it. As far as not wanting to just cope with it and be fully cured, if it's truly in your DNA then managing it and learning to live with and make peace with it is about the best thing you can do.

There is no doubt inflammation plays a role in it but there is so much more involved. In my case, stress levels and not dealing with the problems or dealing with them in the wrong way were the cause of this worst episode I've ever dealt with. I've been thru low points "depressions" at different times in life but never anything like this. It has been a different animal. It hurt so bad all I wanted to do was die and even kill myself. The pain and anxiety was that unbearable/unending for months at a time. Diet ultimately had zero to do with it.  I ran through serious trauma and problems for decades not dealing with them thinking they'd go away.  It eventually caught up in the worst way.

So if you're truly affected by it genetically, externally or both, learn everything you can to help manage it...including diet


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2019)

Damn dude. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 28, 2021)

Thats rough man....hope you work through it and find peace.


----------



## ftf (Aug 28, 2021)

Cognitive behavioral therapy works. It doesn't work overnight, but it will help you change your perception of "activating events". You can be in better control of your emotions.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 28, 2021)

This thread is 2 years old but the same issues no doubt exist for many ... I believe that it was Snake that commented life is not fair ... and many of the fairytale stories we're taught in our young do not come to pass ...regardless of the fact we think they were earned or deserved ...

I think a missing component from this thread ... the importance of your own perspective ... if you feel (and believe) you are hopeless there is nothing in your life that will change that reality ... on the other hand you believe you are responsible ... in control of your destiny that is your reality ... this may sound simple but is extraordinarily difficult in to manifest ... it takes years and decades of work through personal development... many low achievers (80% of the population) believe others are responsible for their results ... life ... and outcomes ... the other 20% know they are responsible ...

Also this idea about life happiness or other ideas of what we should be feeling from TV and social media is utter nonsense ... men are here to lead themselves ... lead their families ... and many of us were meant to lead companies ... organizations ... governments ... it is my belief when our concentration should be on helping others - this is when life purpose meets fulfillment ...and brings true inner satisfaction ...

This concentration on self feeling good or bad is really the issue ... the reality of how much better we have it than so many in the world should never be forgotten (true gratitude) ... and a focus never on self but helping others will alleviate depression faster than anything ...


----------

